# Freshwater Fish, Moogerah, Maroon????



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Any SE Qld Guys up for a fish this weekend on a local dam?

Saturday arvo or Sunday morning?

Wanting to catch a bass for a change, Moogerah has some large specimens and Maroon has some great surface action early morning or late arvo. 

Anybody?

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

not this weekend sel, already heading up to noosa but any other time im up for a paddle on a new dam

Lee


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i would have been in but weve got friends over from NZ sunday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi-Yo said:


> Sorry Sel
> 
> Taking the little tacker to the beach tomorrow.
> 
> Get your key?


Yeah Steve, now have the key to Wivenhoe, what a massive area to fish from and so close to the river bed and Platypus Cliffs.

I'm going to sleep in a bit tommorrow and load up and sneak out there for a shot at the bass. If the winds pickup I will go into Billy's Bay and sound around in there till I find something.

I got a guided tour around there today after arriving at the gate to find it locked so walked in to the Table there, joined up and was driven back to the gate ny a member. He told me all the spots and where the deep water is. 

Going to fish out there the next few weekends before it gets too hot and the catfish come back on the chew.

Wish I'd joined up years ago it looks great out there.

Cheers


----------

